# [VZW] Ez recovery / nandroid clarification



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

This locked boot loader and custom recovery has me a little confused. So can I used rom manager to create a backup nandroid to restore to?

I've already flashed the d2vzw_recovery file that I used to flash my current rom. I'm on beans build 6 with Jellybomb 7.2.

And where does ez recovery app come into play?

I appreciate all the helpful replies.

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Get it in the play store. Open it and follow instructions.

Easy peasy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes but why would I need it? That's my real qyestion. I have flashed beans roms and updates without it that's what confuses me. I just created a backup with rom manager, so if I wanted to go back to that back later all I would need to do is open it and clip restore? Or would I need to flash another recovery first?

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

You can use ROM Manager just fine. So yes to your question.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> You can use ROM Manager just fine. So yes to your question.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, I only asked because I went I a boot loop when I first started using it, but I obviously caused it lol. I I've got my nandroid backed up now. Thanks.

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

inkedadrenaline, to be honest, it would be good if you go into the habit of doing things without Rom Manager. On a lot of phones it doesn't even work and on others can cause issues. The GS3 Recovery app is kinda neat in that it saves you four or five command line entries and setting up adb on your computer. There are other ways to do what you are doing, and without the Rom Manager and GS3 Recovery apps, and those methods work on all phones, so if you sell that one and move to another one you will be able to do things without waiting on "easy mode" apps.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I personally quit using ROM Manager long ago. Pretty worthless and obsolete now. Goo and ROM Toolbox are actually up to date..

Most developers don't even post their stuff there anymore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> I personally quit using ROM Manager long ago. Pretty worthless and obsolete now. Goo and ROM Toolbox are actually up to date..
> 
> Most developers don't even post their stuff there anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Oh ok, I'm new to the Android game obviously. So you use rom tool box to create backups? I don't have any issues with flashing roms and what not, I just want a solid system back I can fall back on if something goes wrong.

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

EZ Recovery is the easiest, best option right now and it's free.

Play store. And yes, boot into recovery from this app and make backups there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can use a different recovery other then the cwm 6.0? I'm running beans stock 6 ROM with IMO's newest kernel can I flash the cwm touch recovery on the ez recovery app? Or do I need to have that kexec cwm 6.0?? I'm just getting sick of having to boot into recovery every time I turn on my phone!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snawby (Feb 17, 2012)

harosxcomp170 said:


> Does anyone know if I can use a different recovery other then the cwm 6.0? I'm running beans stock 6 ROM with IMO's newest kernel can I flash the cwm touch recovery on the ez recovery app? Or do I need to have that kexec cwm 6.0?? I'm just getting sick of having to boot into recovery every time I turn on my phone!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


From my experience with kexec if you do a shutdown instead of a reboot. It'll boot into recovery. Tell it to keep on going and then it wont again until you specifically tell it reboot recovery.

Every time I flash a new ROM or an updated ROM I follow that procedure and it hasn't done me wrong yet. With AOKP JB I would recommend against rebooting period as your MMS will quit working until a solid MMS fix is found.


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

snawby said:


> From my experience with kexec if you do a shutdown instead of a reboot. It'll boot into recovery. Tell it to keep on going and then it wont again until you specifically tell it reboot recovery.
> 
> Every time I flash a new ROM or an updated ROM I follow that procedure and it hasn't done me wrong yet. With AOKP JB I would recommend against rebooting period as your MMS will quit working until a solid MMS fix is found.


Can you be more specific? I don't know what you mean tell it to keep on going?? All I'm asking is with cwm 6.0 is there any way to make it not go into recovery when you power it up? I know I need the cwm 6.0 kexec to flash the ROM and kernel but after that can I flash a different recovery with ez recovery like can touch if im not gonna flash anything with it??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snawby (Feb 17, 2012)

harosxcomp170 said:


> Can you be more specific? I don't know what you mean tell it to keep on going?? All I'm asking is with cwm 6.0 is there any way to make it not go into recovery when you power it up? I know I need the cwm 6.0 kexec to flash the ROM and kernel but after that can I flash a different recovery with ez recovery like can touch if im not gonna flash anything with it??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The way I stop from constantly booting into recovery.

After Flashing Rom:
1) Power button - Shutdown
2) Power phone back on
3) It boots into recovery press power button to continue boot

After that all reboots for me bypass recovery until I specify a reboot into recovery. If I boot into recovery I have to repeat that process.

This is of course my experience. I am also still using CWM 6.0.0.8 vs most people using 6.0.1.0 it seems.


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Yea mine also bypasses the recovery on reboot too. When ever I power my phone on though it always goes into recovery and I always have to hit the power button for it to boot up. I'm just wondering if there is any way to not have to go into recovery when I power up? If I'm all done flashing my ROM and my kernel can I use ez recovery to flash cwm touch over my kexec cwm 6.0??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

harosxcomp170 said:


> Yea mine also bypasses the recovery on reboot too. When ever I power my phone on though it always goes into recovery and I always have to hit the power button for it to boot up. I'm just wondering if there is any way to not have to go into recovery when I power up? If I'm all done flashing my ROM and my kernel can I use ez recovery to flash cwm touch over my kexec cwm 6.0??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Nope, cuz once you flash a different recovery it will boot loop. Or at least it did to me. I found out the hard way and had to Odin back to stock.

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------

